# Newbie...



## PurpleTurtle80 (May 20, 2012)

I didn't see an introduction forum, so I figured I'd start here.

I'm Liz, I'm a stay at home mom to a son and daughter, 5 and 2. My marriage sucks and i don't know what I want to do. I'm hoping to be able to find some people to talk to.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You may want to elaborate on the issues if you want feedback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleTurtle80 (May 20, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> You may want to elaborate on the issues if you want feedback.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I plan to. Just not in my first post.  there are so many, I can't possibly fit them into one post. This was just an introduction...which has been customary on other forums I've been at...maybe not this one?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

PurpleTurtle80 said:


> Yes, I plan to. Just not in my first post.  there are so many, I can't possibly fit them into one post. This was just an introduction...which has been customary on other forums I've been at...maybe not this one?


yes, you can do an intro thread if you like.
hope you feel welcomed here.
there is lots of help to be had here when youre ready.

hate to see you here but glad youre reaching out when youre ready.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

but i hope youre not getting a bouncing purple turtle avatar :/


----------



## PurpleTurtle80 (May 20, 2012)

I don't know what my avatar will be. I had to make up a name hubby wouldn't figure out, he likes to hack into my accounts...as he feels I shouldn't vent or talk to any one but him.

Even though when I do he ignores me and turns the conversation around


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> but i hope youre not getting a bouncing purple turtle avatar :/


Would a pink one be ok?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Would a pink one be ok?



we have enough bouncing turtles


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

So you are a SAHM, going to school and your husband is a parapalegic. You met him after the accident. You hvae been married how long? Your profile says 4 - 8 years. You have children 5 and 2?



PurpleTurtle80 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is married to a paraplegic. I'd love to be able to talk to someone who knows what it's like.
> 
> H was in a motorcycle accident in 1994. broke his back. I met him after his accident.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...46702-i-want-leave-my-husband.html#post761413



PurpleTurtle80 said:


> but i can't.  I don't have an income or a vehicle. I wouldn't be able to support me and the kids. He doesn't make enough money for any substantial child support or alimony. i'm going to school full time at night...i'll be done in November.
> 
> He knows I want a divorce; yet he thinks everything is just peachy. I've printed papers twice over the last 3 years. Our relationship sucks. I don't feel like I'm treated how i should be treated...he is passive aggressive and cuts me down all the time with sarcasm.
> 
> ...


Just trying to correlate your three threads.


----------



## PurpleTurtle80 (May 20, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> So you are a SAHM, going to school and your husband is a parapalegic. You met him after the accident. You hvae been married how long? Your profile says 4 - 8 years. You have children 5 and 2?


We have been married 7 years. we knew each other three months before getting married. He was newly divorced and I was newly broken up with my soul mate because of a miss-communication. I ended up marrying "A" to prove to "M" that I was marriage material. I was young..24. a year after I got married I found out M had purchased a ring for me. 

I've never gotten over my ex...7 years later I still miss him like crazy. But he is now a newly wed (2 years) with a baby boy (2.5months). We talk all the time...my husband doesn't know that I talk to him now. 

He doesn't like me talking to M because he knows my feelings for him. In March I wrote a letter to M saying that I couldn't talk to him anymore (by talk...i mean about things that friends talk about...the weather, work, kids...etc. nothing romantic). I cried the entire time I read the letter to A to get his approval to send it. I cried because it was like saying good bye to a loved one that I would never ever see again.

Well a month ago, I messaged him again and we've been talking since. We have been able to talk about how we broke up, why we broke up. We've both gotten closure from that. If we weren't married, we would def. get back together. We live 6 hours apart, so there is no worry for physical affair.


----------

